# 2004 Keystone Outback 28Bhs For Sale



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sold!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

What new unit you getting?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have a deal pending on a 312.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris, good luck, I know the future owners will be happy with ur unit. Chris has kept it up great and is a great guy, and no he did not pay me to post this lol


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Mike. We have met with several "tire kickers" but nobody has pulled the trigger yet. Everyone that sees it comments on how clean it is and can hardly believe that it has even been used.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have sold our camper to a very nice local couple! Hopefully they will stop into Outbackers and say "Hi".


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congrats brother, cant wait to see the new one


----------

